# The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show Nov 12 2016



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show
Merchants Square Mall
1901 S 12th st
Allentown Pa 18103

November 12th 2016
Saturday
10-3

Admission $5.00
Early Buy $10.00 8am
Tables $25.00 
Questions 610-573-3695

Info:Http://www.valleygoto.com

Dealers from 5 states. new vendors every show..

All Scales New/old/Parts HO-1/24

Racing /Ecchor TBA

Easy access from Pa Turnpike NE extenstion.

Less than 1 mile from I-78 ext 57.

Hope to see ya there..


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Getting closer. We will be having a Scalextric 1/32 track for some fun. More details to come..


----------



## tlbrace (Oct 6, 2016)

ValleyRailTrain said:


> Getting closer. We will be having a Scalextric 1/32 track for some fun. More details to come..


Kevin, if it's my Scalex layout you're referring to, it's actually true 1/24 scale track with 4 inch lane centers, AND it is actually THREE LANE track!

Scalextric made this 3 lane 1/24 scale track for only about 3 years towards the end of the 60's. It was never sold in the U.S. (most of it seemed to go to France), although there are a handful of collectors here that have this extremely rare track.

Most slot hobbyists rarely see, let alone run on this track. We'll have some loaner cars so slot show attendees can do some racing.

Todd


----------



## Redman440 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello Todd,

Yes I am sorry I gave the wrong details. But I am thankful that you will be providing the opportunity everyone to try racing on your track. I am looking forward to having you participate.

Also we have added a option to purchase your table online from our website. See Link below.

Largest HO Slot Car Selection Parts and Cars you can save time and postage.

Set up is Friday 6-9 or sat 7am

I am happy to say we will have Wizzard HO attending with parts to sell. This is a first. Plus a few other new vendors have booked. Hope to keep adding more participants.. 

Early Buys Saturday 8am $10.00


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sounds like another good show


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I ran on the 3 lane track km Maryland. It's a sweet layout and tons of fun to run on!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So, unfortunately The Tom and Bob show will be in Indiana this weekend. 

So I'm going to be heading there solo. If anyone wants to take a ride from these parts, sjj or Dom, let me know ?


----------

